# Кто-нибудь делал фасетопластику ВискоПлюсом?



## 10rdinva (7 Сен 2021)

Друзья, откликнитесь, есть ли эффект от проведения данной процедуры хотя бы на год? Диагноз - артроз крестцово-копчикового сочленения. Поможет убрать боль?

И делают ли фасетопластику ККС без рентген-контроля?


----------

